# * Various Shop-Made Tools



## HMF

Hi Folks!

Here is a thread of shop-made tools compiled from the internet in PDF format.

Enjoy!


Nelson

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=121


----------



## churchjw

Can you re post the PDF.  I don't see it.

Jeff


----------



## Old Iron

Well I'm still getting the same crap about down loading to fast. Oh well thats life I guess! Also lost the smilies again.

Paul


----------



## jgedde

Old Iron said:


> Well I'm still getting the same crap about down loading to fast. Oh well thats life I guess! Also lost the smilies again.
> 
> Paul



I'm getting the same "error".  Cannot open the file.  All I get is a .php file.

John


----------



## Robert62

I am not finding the PDF either.


----------



## llarson

I got it just fine, great stuff. Thanks.


----------



## jam

the file was fine for me it open up 
WOW nice post way past me o well maybe ill get to make my 1st lathe tool oneday  nice job on all of the tools dang I wish I had the know how to do that 

o well


----------



## alandelena

Don't click on the link (http etc.) click on the file name itself (*.pdf).


----------



## tmihelick

Thanks 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddmunroe

*Re: * Various Shop-Made Tools Page 37*

These examples of fine work done in a home shop, gives me great inspiration and ideas to tackle more than thought possible !
I especially like the lathe dividing device .. page 37 scroll down to :
I've never seen a method to divide each degree into minutes like that !
Remarkable, I don't know who the maker (davycrocket) .
If you were so inclined you could also use this concept to make a dividing head / rotary table for your mill too.
TY


----------



## Letsgobowhunting

Nels, your a madman with a lot of mad skills. It is individuals like you that bring out creativity in others. I am usually in too big of a hurry to make that nice of things. I can appreciate your patients. 
Thank you for sharing your builds.


----------



## thomas s

Thanks for posting Nels some good projects there for sure


----------



## biggaz

Thanks for the post very interesting


----------



## jtrain

Very creative ideas.  Thanks for posting.
John


----------



## Xiansheng

I tried the link and can't see the pdf file.  Is this file still available?


----------



## george wilson

I cannot open either the link or the pdf.


----------



## bbarter2

worked for me today! just click the file not the link!


george wilson said:


> I cannot open either the link or the pdf.


----------



## great white

george wilson said:


> I cannot open either the link or the pdf.


Hmmm, same here.


----------



## Joe in Oz

Opened fine for me. Not the link in the post, but the pdf. file below the message.


----------



## BROCKWOOD

Great results. Thank You for sharing!


----------

